# CtV Go app won't play



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

My CtV Go app won't play.

When I open it and try to play video I get this-










What do I have to do to watch videos on the app. ?

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## dixitarjun (Mar 6, 2018)

I guess your mobile preferences has been set to using an an wireless connection by default. Use WiFi connection and see if it's working or not.


----------

